# Recommendations???



## catalyst81 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry, but I'm going to add to the pollution of posts asking for advice on a first handgun purchase.

Specifications: 9mm or .40 S&W, price $400-$600, no preference yet for polymer or steel, primary use will be at the range and I may use it for home defense, must be CA legal, I have small hands.

9mm - I've been doing some research and on paper, the following look intriguing: CZ 75 SP-01, CZ 75B, Springfield XD9, and S&W M&P.

.40 - need some suggestions - XD40???

Thanks!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

XD .40 is a great gun, if you like polymer. Not saying there's anything wrong with them, but they will have a different feel from an all metal gun.

I have no idea what is and what is not allowed in Kalifornicastania, so I won't even try, but you will be limited in capactiy, so if you feel comfortable shooting some of the larger calibers(.40, .45), then they may be a nice choice as you will not benefit from a 9mm in the capacity department.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Go with a 9mm as your first gun. Ammo is cheaper, so you can afford to shoot more and loaded with a premium defense round, it's just as capable of stopping someone. Remember, it's shot placement and not just the size of the hole or how fast the bullet goes.

In your price range, there is a huge list of brand possibilities. Do you have a range locally that rents guns? If so, get your hands on as many as you can and go with the one you shoot the best. If not, handle as many as you can and at the least, go with what feels best to you. Most importantly, do not let a salesperson or friend influence you as to what gun to get. You need to choose what feels best to you, just like you don't have a friend try on shoes and tell you which ones to get.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Todd makes very good points. 9mm is inexpensive to shoot. The 400 t0 600 range is ripe with possibilities. Handle them shoot them if you can. But the best you can afford. Is Polymer an option, will metal frames be ok....will you ever carry it or is it just to shoot? Good luck almost any gun you pick will have many good points, pick the one you like best

If it were me and I have quit a few 9mm's in the 400 to 600 range I would buy another CZ P-01. It is by far my favorite pistol. Tha being said the reasons ilike it may not matter to you or may not be the same. It is a solid, light weight, well built gun that makes holes right were you point it right out the box. It is a bit of a chore to break it down to clean compared to many of the poly guns however but it still can be done in 2 minutes. 

Good Luck have fun be safe

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 TODD

:smt1099


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Since you have small hands, you will most likely be happier with the M&P, since you can change the grip size. My wife likes to shoot our M&P with the small size backstrap installed. The M&P comes with three different sizes of backstraps.

Our M&P is more reliable than our CZ85, which needed a recoil spring change in order for it to be reliable. I also like the trigger of the M&P over our XD9. It's about a pound lighter in pull weight and is slightly smoother.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

First handgun.

Do you intend to shoot a lot?

If not, buy a revolver as mastering a semi auto take practice.

If you do plan on practicing, then the XD in 9MM is a good gun. The .40 S&W kicks a lot.

A revolver, pick it up, pull the trigger and bang.

A semi auto, not always the case, and you need to know how to make it go bang when you pull the trigger and it does not go bang!


----------



## catalyst81 (Oct 20, 2009)

I definitely plan on shooting a lot which is why I'm favoring a 9mm gun right now. Cheaper ammo = more time at the range. I don't really have an interest in carrying it right now, and from what I hear, its a real pain to get a CCW in CA anyway. I plan on renting before I buy. Unfortunately though, all three ranges I've checked out so far charge you a fee per gun you rent and require the purchase of a box of ammo per rental, unless you are already a member. So, I may need to choose a range and get a membership before I go rent all the guns to save money.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My vote would go for any of the CZ-75 variants. 

You get a lot of gun for the money you spend, and mine have been very reliable and accurate. The others you mention are also good, though, so you should probably just buy the one that feels right in your hands. I would not bother with a .40 caliber, since 9mm is cheaper to shoot, and can be loaded hot enough for self-defense that it doesn't give up much to the .40 S&W.

As for renting guns, unless it is reasonably priced, I probably wouldn't bother, unless I believed that I would only ever buy one gun. I would just buy a gun in 9mm that feels good in my hand, and start shooting. All the major brands are good, and if you like shooting, you will be buying more guns or swapping, anyway. 

The more you shoot, the more you refine your ideas of what would make your shooting experience better, and you will always be looking for that perfect handgun...and none of them will ever stay perfect for very long.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Like Phil said, go handle some guns. You will very quickly know what feels good. What feels good ussually shoots the best for you. Have fun, make up your mind what your priorities are. I have a very good friend who loves how the CZ 75 B feels in his hand but can get a Ruger SR9 for almost 100 bucks cheaper......hence he is still without a weapon. 

I keep telling him is the feel or the money more important. Because Ruger will raise their price before the CZ will come down. He thinks the guys in the LGS will sell him the CZ for the Ruger price. He can afford both. I have both guns and he has shot both of them. He just vcan't get past the 100 bucks. Know what you want and buy the best you can afford.

RCG


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

Just my two cents
First as has been said before handle and shoot as many models and calibers as you can before laying out your cash. I did this before buying my first semi handgun , and if it matters my choice was the XD-40 it just felt right and at about 800 rnds thru it i am pleased with it.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

G19


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

9mm


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

FNP9 has a changeable back strap like the M&P. It also has a hammer rather than being striker fired.

You need to get out and handle as many different weapons as you can. It will be then that you will feel the weapon that will do you the best.


----------

